# Thank you SO much Velvet_Meece !!!



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

I now have meece !!

(thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyou!)

So teeny-Weeny my syrians now look like monsters !!!

Boy's were going in a Mickey Max but after putting cage in the bath and watching them for quite a while I really do think they could squash their way out !!!!
SO as a temporary solution they're in some of my spare 'stack - will have to do till I get some really small space mesh for a bin or get another tank like the girls are in but they seem OK.

They's so darn teeny !!!










The girls (I'm oh so in love with "moo-cow mouse" and so is my little boy !!)










They're so entertaining to watch ! 
All busy stuffing their faces at the moment *bless*


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Congratulations! I remember when I first got my mice they were sooo much smaller than I expected, but they have either grown loads or I've got used to it. I think it's a bit of both TBH


----------



## Loose (May 24, 2009)

awww :lol:
I've noticed mice look alot bigger on pictures than they actually are... When i got my first mice i thought wow... they must be babies? But nope they were fully grown adults :|


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Well put it this way - One of my Syrian hamsters had her litter today and the 2 smaller meeces in the photo are just a tad bigger than her newborn pinkies 

Beautiful though


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Myth said:


> Well put it this way - One of my Syrian hamsters had her litter today and the 2 smaller meeces in the photo are just a tad bigger than her newborn pinkies


SERIOUSLY!!! Thats amazing!! mahoosive babies!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Glad your happy with them! 

Those two females were particularly small for their age, but should catch up just fine! i'm sure they'll all be very happy with all those lovely toys!

@ Loose - Your next you do know this  i'm down your way in a week and i'm gonna have baby rats and mice :twisted: have you worked out who i am yet?


----------



## Loose (May 24, 2009)

I knew from your advert :lol: 
Didn't realise you were on here till i saw it though!  
You are? Where abouts?


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Erm dunno the exact name of the place but its about 6 miles from Spilsby in Skeggs direction (if that makes sense) :lol: 
New house, must find out these things


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Some better pics of the lads


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Haha! he looks so fuzzy, i've no idea why, all his siblings hair is really thinning out now, you may have to call him Bum fluff :lol:


----------



## Loose (May 24, 2009)

Aww he's all fluffy! :lol: 
I love the lilac coloured ones, (dove?) but my mum said they are the ones that creep her out most :?



Velvet_Meece said:


> Erm dunno the exact name of the place but its about 6 miles from Spilsby in Skeggs direction (if that makes sense) :lol:
> New house, must find out these things


Ohh thats only an hour away from me!


----------

